# My daughters 30th birthday this weekend



## wade (Jul 31, 2016)

And what did Chrissie want? Yes a BBQ 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Most of her friends were meat eaters but a couple were vegetarian. That wasn't a problem though.

On the smoker we cooked Brisket, pulled pork, ribs, Danny's recipe sausages, Cajun Halloumi, roasted peppers and whole roast aubergine. Not many photos I am afraid but I did get some of the brisket













Brisket on smoker.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 31, 2016


















Brisket cut.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 31, 2016






I had to cut the brisket and smoke it on both levels of the ProQ as it would not fit on the 18" grate in one piece. It was probably the best piece of brisket I have managed to buy from a UK butcher.

I also did my Mary Berry impression and made her cake













Cake.jpg



__ wade
__ Jul 31, 2016


----------



## thenegativeone (Jul 31, 2016)

Looking good Wade! Cake too, you are a man of hidden talents ;)


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 2, 2016)

Brisket looks great, I will leave the judging of the cake to those more qualified!!!


----------



## mike w (Aug 3, 2016)

Looks awesome Wade. Thats a great lookin cake!


----------



## smokewood (Aug 5, 2016)

Great Looking brisket, and the cake looks pretty good too


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 6, 2016)

DARN!  I missed this one also!  I was looking forward to this one.  I knew it was coming.  I need to sort my SHT  UFF out!  Get with the program!

GREAT looking brisket buddy!  That cake is a work of art!  I am sure all enjoyed the party.

  "Vegetarian".  That's those folks who eat weeds and stuff right?  Skinny folks who look 10 years older than they really are?  We smoke MEAT here!  ( Well maybe veggies and tofu and cheese. ).  OK! so the vegetarian thing is not SO bad.   *MAYBE?*  even "healthy" ( yuck ).  






    Smokin is for everyone and we do love a challenge!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 6, 2016)

Nice smoke!


----------

